# 97 altima speaker wiring?????!?!?!?



## TheGreenCBR (Oct 30, 2008)

hey guys, I got a 1997 altima gxe. stick. trying to do the audio in the thing and i cant figure out the wiring diagram for the life of me. everywhere I look everyone says something different. (ie. apparently you can fit 5x7, 6.5, and 4x6 speakers in the front doors... wheeee fun. as far as the wiring goes, for the R/F speaker i got light green or brown as the + and brown/white or black/yellow on - . honestly i'm half expecting to pop the door panel off and see a green and brown wire then be screwed so does anyone know anything that could help or is this just one of those cars that you really learn shit from???


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

my best opinion is junk the thing. Na jk, look at the haynes manual


----------

